# Great Nutrition Data Site



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

I have this place bookmarked.  I refer to it often:

http://www.nutritiondata.com/


----------



## Nate (Jan 3, 2004)

thanks Chelle, thats a very informative site


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks chelle i am have used that site too a couple of times it is very good.


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

Nice site!


----------



## Chimp (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow thats a great site. A lot of good info.


----------



## tee (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks Chelle, thats a great site! It does depress me though actually seeing in print how lousy I have been eating


----------

